# Where to fish on Sikes



## BigJohnW (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm thinking about giving Sikes a try tonight, I'v heard a lot about reds there. The problem I run into when I go to Sikes is that I never really know how far I should be going out for optimum fishing. How far should I be going out to target Red and Black drum?


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

i usually go about half way down


----------



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

Depends how willing you are to haul your crap a long way lol. Actually, it varies what is best from about 1/4 of the way out to all the way. 1/2 to 3/4 seems to be an average there.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

I go 17/23 of the way down. I always aleast hook a few, but they dont always come up like I intend them to. Stubborn bastards. I also think both sides of the bridge are about the same, but there's usually fewer tents and generators on the GB side


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

i refue to fish the beach side, its like going to walmart at 2 in the morning.. all the creatures of society seem to come out and show their finest


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I've been seeing / catching them as close as 4 sections down to as far down as the end. There really isn't a sweet spot. The fish cruise the bridge and sometimes they cruise so and so sections and at other times such and such sections. 

When people hook up on Reds out there, it's usually b/c a small school has swam by.......which is why you may go for a period of time without any reds and then all of a sudden you have two or three hook ups. At least during this time of year anyway.


----------

